# Checking in from so. IL...



## the walker (Apr 2, 2013)

long walk today no morels a few may apples starting to pop up in my neck of the woods....Just reporting what I saw....rumors of peckerheads popping but didn't see any proof.... but looks to me that the season isn't far off now maybe even a few days.....


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

Good deal! I always check on you guys down South so I know when it's coming here in the North. Keep us posted, thanks!


----------



## spud2434367 (Apr 1, 2014)

Went out to day but no luck. May Apples about 2 inch. Very soon. Around SIU


----------



## the walker (Apr 2, 2013)

Well the season got rolling slow but now hitting on all cylinders.... finally got on the board with some yellows and greys good luck to all this season.... snakes and ticks are abundant on my last few walks...


----------

